# DH holiday suggestions



## richjar (Jan 8, 2006)

hiya
I'm at work bored and thinking of getting away for a bike trip. Looking at 1st week of Sept or maybe last week of Aug, for mostly downhill alps type riding. I fancy a change from Morzine/Les Gets, but I'm worried the lifts are going to start closing then. 
Any ideas/suggestions?

thanks!


----------



## Nsynk (Sep 30, 2008)

les deux alpes and alpe de huez are ace and right next to each other so you get two areas to ride. Here is an example of the trails (from my headcam at the Mondial du VTT)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/88037/.

Or you could google "mountain of hell" or "megavalanche" for more videos from the resorts

The lifts close on 1st sept so last week in August is a must.


----------



## richjar (Jan 8, 2006)

thanks for the tip! I'll check it out...


----------



## mcgemski (Nov 6, 2008)

Les Deux Alpes is excelent. Have you also though about the Pyrenees. I have just come back from three weeks riding there and still didnt get all the riding done that I wanted to. The best place to start would be Andorra which has two bike parks (one in Val Nord and the other in Soldeu), then there is Lucheon and Ax Les Thermes in France and La Molina in Spain. If you want full-on free ride and want to fly then try Finale in Italy, which is my favourite place to ride in europe and easy to get to via plane. Also there is riding along the coast in France at Monaco and Nice which you could also check out from finale. Finally, you also have to check out two other Italian possibilities, Livingo and Pila. Pila for more Downhill, Livingo for more freeride/single track. 

My only real advice would be to not be to strict on riding in france, there is often better, less busy riding to be had elsewhere. This often works out cheap and is why I was a way for 3 weeks this year instead of the normal 2.

Good luck with deciding where to go.


----------



## seosamh (Mar 17, 2007)

if you want trail where you'll never meet a sole, this could be a good shout, i'm heading up to the torridon area in scotland in september, youth hosteling it for a week, the area and trails will be second to none i reckon, and pretty remote so care needs to be taken. but apprently some of the best trail the uk has to offer, proper natural mtbing.

but no lifts, you need to make you own way up these feckers to get the good dh stuff. 

if you want, i'll post a map of the trails i'm going to be trying.. information is a bit sparse on the ground mind you, but it's more adventure mtb than trail centre  (more than few 6/7km dh), for forum posts etc http://www.bikemagic.com/search/torridon.

it's an option anyhow, should state that september is often decent in scotland, weather wise, but it can be brutal also, so bring waterproofs and warm clothes!


----------



## richjar (Jan 8, 2006)

thanks for the tips guys. Ive gone for a week in Verbier, Switz. Bit of a mix of uplift and some pedalling. Some good options for next year though. Cheers


----------

